# Sky Mexico



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can I please get some feed back from subscribers to this provider here in the USA? How do you like it and the programming. How is the support also to maintain the system.


----------



## jlrpes (Jul 8, 2010)

It is pretty good. Nice programing.


----------

